# Fukutomi inkjet



## mantzos (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello, 

I have looked this Fukutomi Printer 
(DG-300i) during a big trade show in europe last summer but i did not pay a lot of attention. I came across their website yesterday. It costs around 16000 USD. Has anyone used it or heard anything about this machine? 
To be honest i trust the asians on technology especially the Japanese but not the Chinese. 
Waiting for your comments.

simos


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

They had a booth at the Long Beach ISS Show. I walked by the booth a couple of times and must have had some bad timing as I did not see it printing. It did have some prints on the platen that looked good, but I am not sure how the ink will hold up after washing. Although they had a different looking printer than the ones on their web site. In a way, it kinda reminded me of the DTG HM-1. The ones listed definitely looked similar to the DTG line - DTG America - Digital Garment Printers. Wonder if they are a reseller.


----------

